# straighttalk galaxy 2



## judydogan (Nov 1, 2013)

Tried to upgrade gingerbread to ics using chamelon swiss.... Something or another. Didnt work right. So flashedbback stock rom. No sound when call connects. We are connected just cant hear each other talk
Wtf?! I should have left well enough alone. Any idea how to fix my mess?


----------

